# Competitions In Canada



## fortissim2 (Nov 6, 2019)

There has been quite few competitions in Ontario that are held by canadianCubing this year. What happened, and when will be the next competition in Ontario (other than the Cambridge one which I can't go to)?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 6, 2019)

Why don't you ask them?






canadianCUBING - General Support | Contact Us


Official site of canadianCUBING, Canada's official speedcubing community. We promote the act of solving Rubik's Cubes very quickly.




www.canadiancubing.com


----------

